

Snapchat is a Government Contractor? - lnlyplnt
https://boards.greenhouse.io/snapchat/jobs/67422?t=a3nhwp#.VZC49BNVhBf

======
greenyoda
How does this job posting suggest that Snapchat is a government contractor? It
sounds like they want to get into the news reporting business.

